# 3D printed structures using a desktop printer



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

I designed and 3d printed this smokehouse on my Afinia printer, HO scale.
Design details and more pictures can be seen here: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/09/smokehouse-ho-scale-3d-printed-down-on.html


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Is this done on an ink jet, laser, or 3d printer?

It looks really good!


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

An Afinia 3d printer.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Oh, cool! I priced one...way too much coin for me at this time.


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Very Nice. I have been looking for a source (library) of items that can be printed out. Thingyverse has a few HO items, but not much. Have printed a few containers and tanks for cars.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Franco, I am going to offer my designs via email for a price, just gotta get it posted.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here are a couple storm shelters I drew up and printed. Printed in HO scale. The doors shut model was done in two pieces, and the doors open model took seven pieces.

Construction details, drawings, etc can be viewed here:
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/09/storm-shelter-down-on-farm-2.html


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

What software/CAD program is being used to design these?


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

What type of filament are you using? I can not get that kind of detail from my Afinia.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

I design in SketchUp.

I use Afinia premium ABS filament, and only print on the finest settings. 

Franco, feel free to ask any questions you have, we are all trying to learn what we can do. I can send you pictures of the setting I use if you think it will help.


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

I just ordered some premium stuff. We got glow-in-the dark and their cheaper filament in the package deal. Most everything we do is AutoCad and Inventor, will check out how the premium works out.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is the slaughter house for the hog farm where the smokehouse and one of the storm shelters will go. The basic wall are printed as one items, and the windows and doors separate.



















More pictures, drawings and construction details can be seen here: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/09/slaughter-house-3d-printed-down-on-farm.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The slaughter house looks nice.:thumbsup:
I think it would look good sitting on a fieldstone foundation too. :thumbsup:

Can you make something like that and work in details to make it look like it has been around for a 100 years?
You know what I mean, chipped blocks or weathered worn down crooked blocks, an old crooked chimney, a battered roof, old beat up falling apart windows?
Would you be able to print out a house like that?


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Big Ed, certainly chipped or worn blocks could be done in the printing, but they could be done to the structure I have. It is printed in ABS (a type of styrene), so you can cut, carve, and file in anyway you want. As for crooked chimneys...








Been there done that. More on the crooked chimney's can be seen here if interested: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/10/just-for-giggles-spiral-chimney-glass.html

The same applies to the windows, if I draw them messed up, they will print that way. There are limitations, but that applies to a straight or crooked part. The roof, in this case, is sheet styrene with paper shingles applied, so certainly, all kinds of weathering could be done.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

This low relief background structure was patterned after a building in the KC area.








The lap siding walls and roof were all printed in one piece. The glass block window is also 3d printed.

Construction details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/03/back-ground-building-up-and-down.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nvrr49 said:


> As for crooked chimneys...



Now that is crooked, looks like a twisted piece of caramel candy on a stick.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

big ed said:


> Now that is crooked, looks like a twisted piece of caramel candy on a stick.


and there is a prototype, many actually were built spiral. Do a google search on spiral chimney. Both of the twisted chimney's I printed and posted on my blog are based on prototypes.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nvrr49 said:


> and there is a prototype, many actually were built spiral. Do a google search on spiral chimney. Both of the twisted chimney's I printed and posted on my blog are based on prototypes.


I didn't know that, good thing I didn't say it was unrealistic.
I will check out what your blog later when I have some time.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm impressed..Great work

DT


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Made from a pill bottle, and using 3d printed details that I designed and printed on an Afinia printer. 










Construction drawings and other details can be seen here: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/03/pill-bottle-heisenberg-drug-store-3d.html


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Shooting a little pool, in both HO and O scale.








More pictures and design elements can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/03/pool-tables-ho-and-o-scale-just-for.html


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Bennington State Bank*

Designed and 3d printed based on an old picture of the Bennington State Bank in Bennington, MN. Construction details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/04/bennington-state-bank-bennigton-mn-in.html


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

When you do this, do you need an original item to scan? Do you do it commercially? If I had something that I wanted more of, could I send it to you and have you "print" it?


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Fasha, In the case of the Bennington State Bank, I worked from a single photo...see at http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/04/b...ton-mn-in.html

I do it for fun. You could not afford the my design time fee... The pool tables were a request from someone online.

Yes, possibly.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Kent, let me see if I can find one of what Im looking for and I will get with you.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

A gas station based on a prototype. Details on it's design and construction can be seen here, http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/04/phillips-66-mclean-tx-3d-printed-in-ho.html?m=0












Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I see that the building appears to have mortar
joints and other 3d detail. How do you get that
data to the printer from a flat non 3/d photograph?

The results are impressive.

Don


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Don, I use the photo for reference purposes only. I draw the building from scratch, essentially brick by brick...copy and paste. I think I have an in progress picture I can post later.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 3deuce (Apr 26, 2014)

Pretty cool idea for background goodies.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

A Frisco section house I drew in SketchUp and I 3d printed the wall on an Afinia printer. Design and construction details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/05/frisco-section-house-3d-printed-in-ho.html










The walls, exterior, interior, and the interior doors are all printed as one piece.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That is an awesome process. Very interesting that you print
the building from the foundation up, which is obviously logical.

Just as a matter of curiosity, what would be the material and
machine time cost for that building?

Don


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

DonR said:


> That is an awesome process. Very interesting that you print
> the building from the foundation up, which is obviously logical.
> 
> Just as a matter of curiosity, what would be the material and
> ...


Don, thank you for the questions.

This particular building was printed upside down, starting at the eaves, and the gable ends were printed as separate pieces, but also upside down. This eliminated the need for support material to hold up the overhang of the lap siding.

Material cost is minimal, less than $3.00 for the printed portion. Printer time is hard to quantify. We know the time, but we really don't know the cost, since we have no experience to tell us how long the printer will last, or how much maintenance will cost over it's life. It takes six hours to print, is it worth $10.00 an hour? 

The other issue, and really a bigger one, it design time. I easily have more than 4 hours in design time, maybe as many as 8 (yeah, it is for fun, so I do not keep track). If one were to charge for design time, that is at least another $400. The long answer then is, $460.00

Now for MY real answer, since you ask, I would sell the 3d printed parts to this building for $24.00. 

I do have an LLC business, but it is hobby, so I do nothing to promote it, but will sell stuff when ask. I am not in any kind of production...the two story depot I printed over the weekend took 17 hours, so speed is not an option.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It does look nice. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## reesman9 (Aug 27, 2012)

really nice.. I have been think about getting a 3d printer for some time..


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

This is the future - 3d printing... draw and print it. Nice job on your models.

How long does it take to draw and print a project like your smokehouse ?


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Biggie, not a simple answer. The smokehouse was my first "really nice" structure, in my opinion. Once I understood the limitations and design parameters needed for printing concrete blocks, and once I understood how to use the SketchUp software, then it does not take long. The learning curve took many hours of trial and error. Now, I could easily draw the smokehouse in less than an hour, and I would guess even explode and arrange it for printing in that time. The print time for it was 2 hrs and 12 minutes, and that is all parts, and the printer setting were at it's highest resolution. Drawings, design details and more pictures of the smokehouse can be seen at :	http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/09/smokehouse-ho-scale-3d-printed-down-on.html


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for your detailed answer nvrr49. 

I must admit I took a peek of your blog even before writting in this thread; must say a lot of interesting (and diverse) projects can be found there! Like your hobby stuff a lot 

P.S. And for future projects - as the saying goes: practice makes perfect.

Will be following your work,

Take care,
Rok


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I've looked at the prices and didn't think they were outrageous. One thing I haven't researched is the cost and complexity of the modeling software.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

In my case, the printer, afinia.com, comes with the software it needs to convert files for printing, and I do my design work in SketchUp, sketchup.com, which is FREE. You do have to export the 3d file from SketchUp as an stl file, but that add-on is also available for FREE from sketchup.com. 

The learning curve is different for every person. I have tried to teach a clinic on SketchUp, and failed miserably. I certainly feel I learned more than the students, but I will be giving it another try at the National Narrow Gauge convention this fall in Kansas City, kansascity2014.org. I hope to see you there.


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

Really nice stuff.

The best I have been able to print out is a couple of track guides my boss let me do as practice when we upgraded the printer here at work.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

I just finished up a couple stone arch bridges.









Design and construction details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/06/stone-arch-bridges-3d-printed-down-on.html?m=1


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have been playing with 3d printing glass blocks. Here is a store front I just completed. Design and construction details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/08/memphis-store-front-3d-printed-glass.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The stone arch looks great.:smilie_daumenpos:
What are you doing with all your builds?


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Some are going in dioramas, others, like the store front above, goes in a box till I come up with something to do with it.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice touch with the glass blocks!


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

The glass blocks are the item I was experimenting with, and really to reason I did this front. I have a larger building with lots of glass block I want to do,.$


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

The Chilhowee State Bank in HO scale. Printed on a home 3d printer. Design and construction details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/08/chilhowee-state-bank-3d-printed-in-ho.html


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Gulf Oil filling station*

Here is a model based on a very old filling station. The basic structure was printed on an Afinia home printer, and the windows were printed at shapeways. Design and construction details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/09/hexagon-gulf-gas-station-3d-printed.html


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Well Fasha, I can sell you the parts I print for $20.00, and you can get the windows and the door from shapeways for $9.32, plus postage to beautiful Charlotte.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks nice sir, but no place on my layout for it.


----------



## Bigtrainguy (Dec 20, 2010)

*3D printed structures*

Anybody try and print figures yet?


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, yes and no. Figures would not be acceptable printed on HO on the printer I currently have. One could do them at shapeways in FUD or FD. The key is the design work, but I believe there are some figures already drawn and available online. Both on thngyverse and in the SketchUp library of items.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Also, you can get yourself 3d scanned and print you! There was an article on building a large 3d scanner in Make Magazine last year, and Hammerspace here in KC, home of the Royals, has one they built several years ago.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

The main building was printed in one piece on my home printer. The building is based on a depot that was in Cassville, MO. Design and construction details can be viewed at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/10/cassville-and-exeter-depot-3d-printed.html


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty nice. :thumbsup: but reminds me I have to paint my house next year.  

The Royals came up just a bit short tonight.  

Magic


----------

